# M101A2 3/4 Ton Military Trailer - Camper



## Bobcat

Some time ago Mikey won one of those on-line military auctions. Well, not exactly one auction. As usual, he bid on several similar items hoping to win one or two. As usual, he one a lot more. 

So now Mikey has a yard full of M101A2 and M101A3 trailers. They've been sitting there for maybe a year now. This week he finally got around to doing something with at least one of them.

His 'brilliant' idea was to put one of my military communication shelters into a trailer and make a poor man's camper/travel trailer out of it. As his luck would have it, the shelters don't clear the trailer wheel wells.

Plan B. Narrow the wheel wells of one of the M101A3 trailer, favored because they use Hum-V tires. As his luck would have it, no room to narrow those without rubbing on the tires. Plan C. Narrow the wheel wells of on of the M101A2 trailers. So here we go...


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: M101A2 3/4 Ton Military Trailer/Camper*

The trailer...


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: M101A2 3/4 Ton Military Trailer/Camper*

Resizing the wheel wells...

The distance between the wheel wells inside the trailer bed was about 45". The communications shelter requires a bit over 48". So Mikey trimmed them down a little over 1.5" on each side.


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: M101A2 3/4 Ton Military Trailer/Camper*

Wiring...

After removing the old trailer lighting and wiring, a new harness and light kit from a local auto parts store was installed. The wiring was passed through 3/8" fuel line for protection and secured under the trailer frame in the same locations as the original wiring harness. The old lights and harness are shown in the first pictrure.


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: M101A2 3/4 Ton Military Trailer/Camper*

Loading...

From how well things work out, you'd think Mikey thought this out. You'd be wrong. Now that's the trailer is done, how the heck to get the shelter in the trailer?  Plan A. High lift jacks. Might work. Might be a little scary and dangerous, but it might work...if he had 4 highlift jacks.  Plan B. Well there wasn't one...until Mikey noticed one of his neighbors tooling around in a backhoe! Plan B it is...


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: M101A2 3/4 Ton Military Trailer/Camper*

Here's a link to Mikeys thread on the gutting of the communications shelter. Eventually he plans on installing a sleeping area, 12VDC fridge...stuff like that.

I'm sure Mikey will have more to add to this saga...if he ever remembers his FF password.   Meanwhile, I'd say we have a day or two to roast him before Doc gets Mikeys password reset. Have at it boys!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well I figured out why my password wasnt working.  One of my keys needs to be really pushed to get it to register.  OK.  Thanks Bob for posting the pics.  The ribbing is a given of course!  The project was a labor of love.  That and spreadingtwo loads of 22,000 lbs of 3/4 rock.  BUT At least I didnt have to work in the mud!  My next step will be the fitting out of the inside!  I will install my bunk in the morning.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:


> Well I figured out why my password wasnt working.  One of my keys needs to be really pushed to get it to register.


Was Sushi looking at girly photos on your computer again


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Today I was loading up my trailer and realized I had not mounted my Hi Lift jack.  So here is what she looks like with the 60" Hi Lift Jack mounted on her.  I also extended my tailgate chains so the tailgate would lay flat.  My Comm Shelter Ladder now locks right in place and is very secure


----------



## Snowcat Operations




----------



## Snowcat Operations




----------



## Snowcat Operations

After I get back from this works schedule I will install some batteries and my inverter. I also have a charge controller and a somewhat beaten up but still functional solar panel. Down the road I will install an LED flat screen TV along with LED cabin lights.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

B_Skurka said:


> Was Sushi looking at girly photos on your computer again


 
No I was deleting all photoshoped pictures of me for his SICK fantasies!


----------



## thcri RIP

I am thinking that jack is an easy target to get stolen.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well after my first two nights in my new "Outback" camper I started to head to another site and discovered one of my tires a bit wobbbly.  Egads!  Yup one of my bearings went South!  I have checked both hubs for the last 1,000 plus miles and no over heating.  Then I wake up, hit the road and notice my trailer isnt quite running right.  The hub is smoken hot.  8 miles later at 20 mph I arrive in town.  The trailer is now getting all new bearings.  I should be able to pick her up in a few days.  In the mean time I transfered my gear to my truck and will be staying in that for now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

thcri said:


> I am thinking that jack is an easy target to get stolen.


 


I thought the same thing. BUT after much searching and contemplation I decided to mount my ultimate anti theft device to the side of my trailer the jack is on. The only problem I hav noticed is when people pass me on the left side they cover their childrens eyes and shake a fist at me! But so far no one will dare aprouch the left side of my trailer for fear of turning to stone! Heres the picture I put next to me jack. 

WARNING: The following picture should not be viewed by the weak of heart, People on any type of depresant medications or if your a female of any age or race.  Do not view if operating any type of equipment!


----------



## thcri RIP

you scared the crap out of me as I scrolled down.  That is enough to make one shy away.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

YUP.  Thats the reason for the Warning.  Poor old SUSHI.  A mug only momma could love.


----------

